# Trinity and her low thyroid



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

Trinity has off for a while and just when I am ready to take her to the vet she looks better. Well I finally took her in and 400 later we found out she has a low thyroid. It was right on the low end of normal at 1.1 normally lower than that they put them on meds. We decided to see if it would help and it seems to be working. She put on 1.5lbs in just one week! I had to take her in today for a UA because I think she has a UTI but overall she is doing great! I just wanted to share the news and I thank god it was not her kidneys like I feared.
Trinity is one of my working dogs but she is a rescue and not one of my intact dogs. She has been pretty healthy till now but funny how a little thing like a low thyroid can really throw a dog off.


----------



## ThaLadyPit (Oct 12, 2008)

OMG Lisa. Glad everything is ok! I hope Trinity feels better! Funny, my third daughter is named Trinity.. and I've come across several ppl who have dogs named Trinity here on the boards!! Wow!


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

We had a matrix thing going on for a while  my Border collie was named Neo and he loved her so much we named her Trinity. lol


----------



## ThaLadyPit (Oct 12, 2008)

lol! that's too cute! isn't there a kennel by the name of Matrix? I thought I had seen it somewhere... I believe it might've been on Pitbull Forum or PurebredPuppy.. not sure.. I don't frequent those sights anymore.. since last year when PBF pulled the April fool's joke on all the members, I sadly have not been back! I thought that was an ignorant joke to pull, but it helped us as we had many of their members come over here!


----------



## Kate (Apr 12, 2010)

performanceknls said:


> Trinity has off for a while and just when I am ready to take her to the vet she looks better. Well I finally took her in and 400 later we found out she has a low thyroid. It was right on the low end of normal at 1.1 normally lower than that they put them on meds. We decided to see if it would help and it seems to be working. She put on 1.5lbs in just one week! I had to take her in today for a UA because I think she has a UTI but overall she is doing great! I just wanted to share the news and I thank god it was not her kidneys like I feared.
> Trinity is one of my working dogs but she is a rescue and not one of my intact dogs. She has been pretty healthy till now but funny how a little thing like a low thyroid can really throw a dog off.


First of all, she looks great on your album..

Pitbulls : Go Pitbull Dog Forums - performanceknls's Album: Performance Knls - Picture

I like this photo..

Anyway, my questions are..

1- When you said "she was off for a while", did you mean she seems tired all the time, not eating, sleep a lot, losing her hair etc..??

2- What are the signs that we need to consider that she might have thyroid?

3- How long did you wait to take her a vet?

4- Was her poop different from usual? If yes so, how did it look?

5-How long do you think it takes to heal?

Thank you so much for sharing your experience Performanceknls..


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

Aww poor girl I hope she feels better soon. *hugs*


----------



## bahamutt99 (May 14, 2008)

ThaLadyPit, just curious what April Fool's joke? You can PM me if you want it off-board. And yes, there is a Matrix kennels. I have dogs from them. 

To Lisa, I heard an interesting comment from someone the other day that "thyroid controls everything." I've seen dogs act and look completely different when they're getting their thyroid meds versus not. I don't have reason to suspect a thyroid issue per se, but I'd like to get my dogs' thyroids checked someday just to make sure they're living as they should be.


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

First of all, she looks great on your album..

Pitbulls : Go Pitbull Dog Forums - performanceknls's Album: Performance Knls - Picture

I like this photo..

Anyway, my questions are..

1- When you said "she was off for a while", did you mean she seems tired all the time, not eating, sleep a lot, losing her hair etc..??

Not tired but she didn't look right. I could not keep weight on her, her coat is dull and dry, she drinks a ton of water, and generally not herself

2- What are the signs that we need to consider that she might have thyroid?
I thought it was her kidney's so I had it wrong, the vet suggested doing a thyroid test just to be sure.

3- How long did you wait to take her a vet?
I waited a while maybe too long it was about 6-8 months I noticed she was off but never enough to say we have to go right now. The other dogs always seemed to need to go to the vet with more urgent matters so I waited. She did get better then bad then better so I just watched her for a bit. 

4- Was her poop different from usual? If yes so, how did it look?
poop was fine

5-How long do you think it takes to heal?

She will be on life long meds to control her thyroid levels but she is feeling better each day.
Thank you so much for sharing your experience Performanceknls
I got your pm thanks for the request 


bahamutt99 said:


> ThaLadyPit, just curious what April Fool's joke? You can PM me if you want it off-board. And yes, there is a Matrix kennels. I have dogs from them.
> 
> To Lisa, I heard an interesting comment from someone the other day that "thyroid controls everything." I've seen dogs act and look completely different when they're getting their thyroid meds versus not. I don't have reason to suspect a thyroid issue per se, but I'd like to get my dogs' thyroids checked someday just to make sure they're living as they should be.


I have seen a thyroid do some strange things to dogs and it is amazing how putting them on meds makes a huge difference! I just have never had to deal with it personally but I am glad we found out what it was. The test was also super cheap it was only 40 and I have wanted to get my other dogs done so I will do a few a month.


----------



## ThaLadyPit (Oct 12, 2008)

bahamutt99 said:


> ThaLadyPit, just curious what April Fool's joke? You can PM me if you want it off-board. And yes, there is a Matrix kennels. I have dogs from them.


Last year for April Fool's someone decided it would be fun to tell all the members on PBF that the board had been shut down.. couldn't log in or nothin! A lot of members came here due to it. I'll see if I can find the link for you.

http://www.gopitbull.com/general-discussion/12516-everyone-pitbullforums-com.html
Here's the thread welcoming all the members here from PBF last April.

Oh, yeah. I thought you had some of the Matrix dogs, but I couldn't remember off the top of my head. Sorry!


----------



## Kate (Apr 12, 2010)

To Performanceknls..
Thank you so much for being patient with me..
And taking your time to answer all those questions.. It's my pleasure to be a friend of yours.. Because you and your dogs are doing Great..

I will keep in my mind your experience and, now I know what I should be suspicious about..

Gotta go


----------

